# What do you do with your dead birds?



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

what do you guys do with your dead birds when your decoying? 
We usually set them out in the decoys or when it colder we have stuffed them in our field blinds they suprisingly keep your legs and hands warm haha...
but on a serious note we havent had any huge shoot like i mean over 30 birds...do most of you guys just set them out in the field among the decoys or what??


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Have gillie covers for them and pile them up around the back of the blinds. Actually helps with concealment. Get enough of them give you a good slope behind and around the blinds.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

tuck the head and give them the dirt nap.


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Sleepers.

The more birds you kill, the more fullbody FFD decoys you have! Of course they might be a little bloody and muddy, but I've never thought we had birds flaring because of it. By the time they could get a good enough look, they're dead.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

the professor said:


> tuck the head and give them the dirt nap.


Ditto


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, you just got yourself another decoy.... don't waste time messing with something to cover them up, I have never seen birds flair from them, but if you are too worried about it, but them under your shell decoys.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> Yeah, you just got yourself another decoy.... don't waste time messing with something to cover them up, I have never seen birds flair from them, but if you are too worried about it, but them under your shell decoys.


thats what i do sometimes. tuck em under decoys. that or ill put em out with the decoys and make them look like sleepers if i have time. but usually it dont matter because our limits here are 2 birds a day for canadas and were usually done right away.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

When the birds are coming in hot. Like that have attendancy to do at certain times of the day. And you take anywhere from 4 to 10 out of a flock it is a pain in the butt to always, get up spread out all the dead bodies into the spread.

When you could have just rung a neck or thrown a body under the cover right behind the blinds. Who wants to be messing around out in the decoys when the birds are coming?

I have seen way to many times where someone is messing around out in the decoys and they get caught with their pants down.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Let em lay.. There are usually piles behind my blind from my dog bringing them to me.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

USAlx50 said:


> Let em lay.. There are usually piles behind my blind from my dog bringing them to me.


yea that will happen when next year...cuz this year 2 of my buddies have young puppies and we didnt want to introduce them to snow goose hunting so young...so we usually would have to run out n get them after we shot some...then we would either stick them in the decoys like sleepers or stuff them in the blinds...but i do like the camo over idea also


----------



## IBAR (Mar 5, 2008)

Spread them out behind the blinds. I always hunt with a dog so it gets pretty cluttered at time's around the blind.


----------

